# What effect to make guitar sound like mandolin?



## z0z0

Am wondering what effect would make electric guitar sound like a mandolin or some other smaller higher pitched stringed instrument?

I read about Pitch pedals but what I was reading was that these pedals take your sound down an octave or two. Would they also take your sound up and octave or two?

I don't want any fuzz - just shift the sound up a bit.

Thanks for the help in pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Merlin

I'd try an acoustic guitar simulator and voice four note chords fairly high.

That, and learn how to do that fast alternating picking for single note sustained lines.


----------



## Vox71

A capo and an EH POG or Micro POG would probably get you close


----------



## mrmatt1972

Capo a 12 string. There are pitch shifters and/or harmonizers that will bring you up an octave or two as well. If you are trying to do the job with a 6 string you'll need to add chorus too.

Better yet, get a mandolin - they are fun to play.


----------



## mhammer

There is a new POG2 that you may find appealing in terms of price, footprint, and features. It will do the job very nicely, and probably more effectively than many other devices (or combinations thereof) out there.

Costs about the same as buying a budget electrified mandolin, and likely easier to master.


----------



## bobb

mrmatt1972 said:


> Capo a 12 string. There are pitch shifters and/or harmonizers that will bring you up an octave or two as well. If you are trying to do the job with a 6 string you'll need to add chorus too.
> 
> Better yet, get a mandolin - they are fun to play.


A used Epiphone Mandobird would probably cost less than the pedal needed to sound like an electric mandolin.


----------



## Blue Apple

mrmatt1972 said:


> Capo a 12 string.


That's the ticket...

But a simple capo at the 12th fret of an electric will get you in that territory...


----------



## z0z0

OK a bit more detail from me.

I am not really trying to replicate a Mandolin but a Croatian instrument called a Tamburica. The tamburica is about 2/3 the size of an electric guitar... so not as small as a Mandolin.

I should try to play with a capo to see at which fret the sound of a tamburica will be replicated.

I listened to some Chorus effect samples online and there seemed to be too much distortion or fuzz. I want a really clean sound


----------

